# take a look at this egg, fertile?



## monsteramp (Apr 22, 2015)

this is indian star egg, laid 3 days ago. the brown marks are from the mud. its not an embryo im sure, since its only 3 days.

normal lighting






side 1








side 2





is this a fertile egg?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 22, 2015)

You sometimes have to wait for 2 weeks before you can see blood vessels.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 22, 2015)

as Yvonne said ..wayyyyy to early ......and I may suggest that you don't candle them much , unlike bird eggs which most are not a " buried egg" I would assume the light doesn't do the developing embryo any good as in most cases would be buried down deep enough to very little if any light exposure. Patience is the key .....and sometimes trying on the nerves....


----------



## tortadise (Apr 22, 2015)

Yep too early to be 100%. But it looks like is see somewhat of an embryo though(center pink spot) but has to be incubated a bit longer before telling of fertility or not. I'm seeing a little bit of some calcification on the egg perhaps? Is the egg kinda rough at all?


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2015)

Incubate it and see. Candle it again in about 3 months.


----------



## monsteramp (Apr 22, 2015)

ok, thanks for the replies. yes it is kinda rough. is it normal for a tortoise to go inactive after laying? she's just hiding in the dark not moving these few days.


----------



## monsteramp (Apr 25, 2015)

update on day 6. is this chalking? what is happening with that dark patch on top in the second pic?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 14, 2015)

Any news on the egg ?


----------

